# Great idea for reading patterns!



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Just wanted to pass this on. It is a great idea for following patterns line by line.

http://primitivespirit.wordpress.com/2012/08/08/hint-for-knitting-a-repeated-pattern/


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

That's a great idea. Thanks for posting.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> Just wanted to pass this on. It is a great idea for following patterns line by line.
> 
> http://primitivespirit.wordpress.com/2012/08/08/hint-for-knitting-a-repeated-pattern/


I like it!


----------



## Nairobi (Jan 30, 2013)

Indeed it´s a great idea.


----------



## Candykayro (Sep 6, 2011)

great idea--this would totally work


----------



## patchz (Apr 4, 2012)

I use this when I am doing my cross stitch


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Wonderful idea. Thanks for the info.


----------



## knit_n_frog (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh thank you for this post. My eyes seem to jump around sometimes and the ruler I have been using likes to jump around too. That is why I knit n frog alot.


----------



## netcst (Sep 26, 2011)

Neat idea and a great repurposing for cardboard...bet the inside of cereal and macaroni boxes would work. Hope there isn't a great copyright debate like over on yarn buddy!


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

This and some other good ideas are posted on the workshops section under information

Here is the link 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-107776-1.html


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Brilliant! Thanks for the link.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is a terrific idea! I use this trick when teaching children who have difficulty reading and are having a hard time tracking. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## flyingrabbit (Oct 8, 2012)

It is a great idea, especially if the pattern has directions that take up a similar amount of space on the page....another way is to use removable highlighter tape like TempoTape ..it is a reposition able highlighter. I also have made notecards and put them on a metal ring in one corner so I can flip them....depends on the situation...


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Clever!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice idea, thanks.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks. Such a simple idea.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Great idea so simple but so good. :thumbup:


----------



## Pattimax56 (Feb 25, 2012)

This is an outstanding idea. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Great idea! Not so sure it would work in my house though as I have cats that move "things"!


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

Great idea. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you for the tip. Great idea!


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow, what an eyesight saver! Thanks for the link


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

Great idea! I am always drawing lines and highlighting and then I can't use the pattern again.......but at least that way I know which ones I have made


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> Just wanted to pass this on. It is a great idea for following patterns line by line.
> 
> http://primitivespirit.wordpress.com/2012/08/08/hint-for-knitting-a-repeated-pattern/


I do this and can still get lost...rippet!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Brilliant idea and a beautiful blog, too. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Boy, did you make me shake out the cob-webs. Back in the 60s and 70s this was called a 'tachistoscope' and it was used to help kids focus on their line- by-line reading, and ultimately help them increas their rate. It was also used in some reading evaluations.


m2hvnfn said:


> Just wanted to pass this on. It is a great idea for following patterns line by line.
> 
> http://primitivespirit.wordpress.com/2012/08/08/hint-for-knitting-a-repeated-pattern/


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank You very big.


----------



## sdkroos (Aug 28, 2012)

Brilliant ! We used something like this for children who had trouble focusing on one line when learning to read in first and second grade. Didn't even think of using it for myself.


----------



## jenniferlouise (Aug 15, 2011)

Great, thanks. I will definitely try this


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow - that is a good idea. So trust me to take it to the next level...how about a file folder so it stays more secure when the dog jumps on the couch!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

WOW! somebody was using the old knoggin! What a great idea and so simple and inexpensive!


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

What a great idea Thank you


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

That's a great idea. I usually use a post-it.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Great idea, and so simple. Thank you


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Used to do this for children having trouble reading! Great idea!
Blessings,
Shirley


----------



## Sandy L Hurd (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you for sharing...... I will be making myself one very soon.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

This is perfect for me. I have such a hard time following patterns and loose my place and have tried every thing.Going to try this... Thanks for sharing.


----------

